# Blackberry Help?



## marianjd (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi Guys, I'm back. I don't know if you can help me or not. Its about a cell phone (Blackberry Bold 9700). I have a Motorola Bold with Consumer Cell. I bought an unlocked Blackberry and put the sim card from the Motorola into the Blackberry. Well everything works except I can't get the e-mail to set-up. I tried to set it up but its asking my for an enterprise account that I should get from my system administrator. Do I have to contact or register the phone with Blackberry?
Please help if you can.
Thanks,
Marian


----------

